# RPTools-Maptools Online Tabletop:  here are some macros :)



## Emirikol (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been messing with RPTools-Maptools freeware and wrote a couple simple macros to help my game along.

I like for attacks to show BOTH the attack and damage in the same roll (just like real tabletop).  It SAVES TIME in both the real world and on the virtual tabletop.

For Example:
/say <b>Scimitar Attack <br>[d20+2] <br> and Damage if hit <br>[d8+2] 
/say <b>ATTACK <br>[d20+ATTACKMOD] <br> and Damage if hit <br>[d8+DAMAGEMOD] 

The bottom one allows you to modify as you go.  It prompts you for the modifiers and then spits out the result.  It's very quick and was pretty easy considering I know jack about computer programming 

One thing that you want to do:  NUMBER your ID's on the left.  If you don't, it will list them alphabetically  

I also set up the other most used macros:  initiative, saves, and a skill check (mod on the fly).  

Screenshots are attached.

Jay


----------



## VorpalWarrior69 (Feb 4, 2008)

Emirikol - thanks!   I just downloaded MapTools (and about every other virtual table demo) that I could find so that I could start up an online game.  I like maptools quite a bit, but I have a couple questions that I couldn't find the answers to in the documentation:
1.  Once you have removed the fog of war in a specific area (using the selection tool), how do you turn it back on?
2.  Is there a way to make the fog of war tied to distance from the mini tokens?  I see that there is a lighting function, but it doesnt seem to affect the fog of war or client visibility...
Any other advice for Maptools?


----------



## azhrei_fje (Feb 5, 2008)

VorpalWarrior69 said:
			
		

> Emirikol - thanks!   I just downloaded MapTools (and about every other virtual table demo) that I could find so that I could start up an online game.  I like maptools quite a bit, but I have a couple questions that I couldn't find the answers to in the documentation:



You may not realize it, but you downloaded the full version of MapTool.  It's free. 

Depending on the version you got (see below) the documentation may or may not apply.  In general, documentation is written not for the bleeding edge version, but for the ones a little bit older and considered "stable".



> 1.  Once you have removed the fog of war in a specific area (using the selection tool), how do you turn it back on?



As you move around in MapTool, keep your eye on the status bar at the bottom of the window, all the way to the left.  It'll give you hints on how to use the tool you've selected.

In your case, FoW is removed by drawing a closed shape, and holding down the Shift key will put the FoW back again (in many tools, the Shift key acts as "do-the-opposite").



> 2.  Is there a way to make the fog of war tied to distance from the mini tokens?  I see that there is a lighting function, but it doesnt seem to affect the fog of war or client visibility...



Depends on which version you're using.  In the release version (which is currently *1.2b32*) the answer is no.  But if you go to the *1.3b18* or *1.3b24* versions, you'll get a lot more vision/light support.  Be aware that *1.3* is the development trunk and you'll sometimes be living on the bleeding edge.  For that reason, I'm still using *1.3b14* and planning to go to *1.3b18*.  I prefer to know what the problems are with a particular version before I adopt it.



> Any other advice for Maptools?



Yes:  visit the RPTools.net forums and lurk there for awhile.  We have a very dedicated group of users who will love to answer any questions.


----------



## trevorscroft (Feb 5, 2008)

azhrei_fje said:
			
		

> Depends on which version you're using.  In the release version (which is currently *1.2b32*) the answer is no.




Actually, in 1.2 you can assign a "Vision" to the token (note, this is different than the "Light") with a specific radius.  You can then right click the token and use the Expose option.

In 1.3 (the in-development version) you assign light sources to tokens and the expose menu will expose what they "see".

Definitely check out the forums, we're very active over there 

You might also check out these tutorials (note that they are for 1.3): http://www.rptoolstutorials.net/


----------



## DMFTodd (Feb 5, 2008)

trevorscroft said:
			
		

> Actually, in 1.2 you can assign a "Vision" to the token (note, this is different than the "Light") with a specific radius.  You can then right click the token and use the Expose option.
> 
> In 1.3 (the in-development version) you assign light sources to tokens and the expose menu will expose what they "see".



How does that work with walls/doors? Would you be exposing what's on the far side of a wall?


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 5, 2008)

VorpalWarrior69 said:
			
		

> 1.  Once you have removed the fog of war in a specific area (using the selection tool), how do you turn it back on?
> 2.  Is there a way to make the fog of war tied to distance from the mini tokens?  I see that there is a lighting function, but it doesnt seem to affect the fog of war or client visibility...
> Any other advice for Maptools?





I'm on version 1.3b24.  It works great.  There are very few bugs anymore that concern me and I'm happy with this version.  I use it mainly for wilderness stuff too 

#1  I make judicious use of the draw tool.  Click on the FOG icon and look at status bar at the bottom of maptools (you'll see instructions).  Hold the shift button down and set your size area.

#2  There's no "auto-expose-as-you-move" function, but I'd imagine it will appear on the final version.  Right click on the token. The players are able to set their light source (for example 15 feet) and once that's set, you can use the function above it called "expose."  This allows players to expose areas as they walk into them.  NOTE:  the TOPO tool allows the DM to set areas that can't be auto-exposed (or entered) by the PC's.  When I've got an area that you don't want exposed, FOR EXAMPLE: a secret lair in a forest, I just place a box around it and when the players get close, I can manually use the FOG tool to expose a corner that they can access.  Once they enter that, then they can expose the wole square..usually to their surprise!  

BIG HELP:  watch the tutorial videos.  They're actually kind of fun to watch.  It's pretty fantastic what you can do with this program.

I'll upload some more simple screenshots in my next response (give me a minute 

Jay


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 5, 2008)

You can see from the screenshots below how it looks for the player and for the DM with the fog of war.  Now, I exposed those visible areas just using the FOG drawing tool.  

As you can see from the DM map, I've put TOPO boxes around the encounter areas.  They won't be exposed until after the DM MANUALLY clears them.  In a Dungeon, Todd, you would use the same tool to block vision beyond a door.

When the DM starts the server, he can check or uncheck "PLAYERS CAN REVEAL VISION."  *I think in a dungeon it's much easier if the DM just exposes it. * This way you (DM) don't have to mess around with the TOPO tools at all or prep maps.  YOu just upload a map and start "exposing yourself" to the players   Since the players can't walk beyond the light anyways they're stuck with only what you give them.  It also keeps players from getting a little crazy and clicking a 60' light source (by accident of course) and suddenly running off on their own..or worse, exposing a secret that you didn't want them to see (if you didn't get your topo tools perfect for example).


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's an example of how I blocked out areas from player auto-expose using the TOPO tools.

Jay


----------



## trevorscroft (Feb 5, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> How does that work with walls/doors? Would you be exposing what's on the far side of a wall?




You use drawing tools to create a Vision Blocking Layer (also called topology in the tool), which is a mask.  Each token then calculates its own line of sight based on the radius that it sees and the vbl mask.  It's pretty sweet.  Here's a video by one of the users showing it in action:

http://sdshannons.googlepages.com/TopologyDemo_2.html


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 5, 2008)

trevorscroft said:
			
		

> You use drawing tools to create a Vision Blocking Layer (also called topology in the tool), which is a mask.  Each token then calculates its own line of sight based on the radius that it sees and the vbl mask.  It's pretty sweet.  Here's a video by one of the users showing it in action:http://sdshannons.googlepages.com/TopologyDemo_2.html




Nice!

jh


----------



## VorpalWarrior69 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just downloaded the newest development release and played around with TOPO and FOW.  Okay...just awesome.  Awesome.  Only one more question (and yes...I will get over to meet you all in the proper forum), when I change the grid size(from standard 50 to 36 for my map), the sight distances (as proposed by the token light source) seem to stay at the original size 50, not scaling down to my grid size.  Is there an easy way to fix this (other than making all my maps at 50)?


----------



## trevorscroft (Feb 6, 2008)

The distances are based on the units defined on the map creation dialog and the grid size.  So it's odd that the distance isn't updating.  It might be a caching issue, what happens if you create a new light source on the newly sized grid ?  If that doesn't work, then it's a bug that I would be happy to fix. 

Look forward to seeing you over in the forums !


----------



## VorpalWarrior69 (Feb 14, 2008)

trevorscroft said:
			
		

> Look forward to seeing you over in the forums !




Hey Trevor - I registered at your forum about a week ago.  Now that I have some time to check out the forum and the (*awesome*) user created content, I want to post, but I can't log in.  My account is inactive or disabled(?).  Says to contact the forum administrator, but in looking around the site, I can't find any contact info for said individual.  I tried emailing the admin listed in your memberlist, but the email bounced.  

So...can you help a brother out here?  Make me legit in your forum?

Thanks!


----------



## trevorscroft (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the note.  For whatever reason it never activated the account.  I've activated it, looking forward to seeing you over there !


----------



## Goonalan (Feb 15, 2008)

trevorscroft said:
			
		

> Thanks for the note.  For whatever reason it never activated the account.  I've activated it, looking forward to seeing you over there !




Hi there again, having the same problem, what information do you need from me in order to activate my account, I tried a week or so ago to start it up, then again on Monday this week, been waiting for an activation e-mail.

Goonalan


----------

